# Comp LYf Style



## tyrell (21/6/16)

does anyone know where i could find an *Authentic* comp lyf style rda ???


----------



## KimVapeDashian (21/6/16)

tyrell said:


> does anyone know where i could find an *Authentic* comp lyf style rda ???



Generally an authentic wont be "styled" - if you are referring to Fasttech sale, which is the only place I came across them.


----------



## tyrell (21/6/16)

really looking for some great overseas mech mods and rdas in south africa does anybody know of a place where one could buy them from Authentic ofcourse sorry about that @KimVapeDashian


----------



## KimVapeDashian (21/6/16)

Unfortunately, vendors wont be able to directly reply here - you can post the question in this subforum 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/

Are you looking for a Petri, TMsquared authentic RDA? Try include as much info on what you are looking for, in the new topic - better replies, if people know what you are interested in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moosa86 (22/6/16)

Came across this after reading your post. 
http://www.vapeking.co.za/comp-lyfe-styled-rda.html
Hope that helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

